# Utilitaire d'administration d'apps iOS



## PrinceOfToulon (19 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Je me présente PrinceOfToulon (de Toulon ^^) et je suis ravis de rejoindre cette belle communauté de fanboy Apple 

j'ai fait un peu le tour du forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé réponse à ma question pourtant pas si extravagante que ça .

Voila je cherche à savoir s'il existé un utilitaire qui permettrai de faire de l'administration (suppression,ajout,etc..) d'apps sur plusieurs terminaux iOs (iphone,ipad, etc)

exemple concret :


je télécharge une apps sur un terminal (iphone) ,
je synchronise le terminal sur un macbook pro donc l'apps se rajoute dans ma bibliothèque d'apps
quelque temps plus tard je synchronise d'autres terminaux iOs donc je récupère l'apps sur les différents terminaux.
Puis cette apps ne me plait plus comment faire pour la supprimer de tous les appareils ios d'un coup sans avoir à le faire manuellement sur tous les terminaux ?


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !
A priori, il n'est ici pas franchement question de bureautique, nettement plus d'applications dédiées à iOD (iPhone, iPad, etc.). En conséquence, on va déménager vers le forum "App Store", qui semble nettement plus approprié. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## Lauange (20 Décembre 2012)

Hello

Dans itunes clic sur apps, ensuite fais un clic droit sur l'application puis supprimer. Lorsque tu va faire tes syncro, elle sera retirée de chaque device.


----------



## PrinceOfToulon (20 Décembre 2012)

impec je vais tester ça ce soir. 

autre précision justement pour faire le ménage dans apps j'aimerai savoir si c'est possible d'afficher le nombre de fois que l'on a lancé l'application, comme pour les morceaux de musique écouté on a un compteur qui compte le nombre de lecture.
ça me permettrai de savoir quel apps à supprimé.


----------



## Lauange (20 Décembre 2012)

Non, pas de compteur a ma connaissance.


----------

